# Seasons of Hope Wild Game Cook Book



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

I am trying to put together a cook book for Seasons of Hope. If you guys dont know who they are or what they do I encourage you to visit their new website, http://www.seasonsofhopeinc.org/ . After being lucky enough to win a hunt with them and get to know these guys I have become very passionate about helping them do what they do.

We are going to be publishing a cook book to sell to generate funding to give these kids and servicemen and outdoor experience that will last a lifetime. The books will be forsale after we have enough recipes to fill the book and will be accepting preorders for a discounted price after we get the ball rolling.


What I am asking from you forum members is to either post your recipes in this thread, PM your recipe or post or PM me if it is ok to use recipes you have already posted on this forum. Be sure you give your name if you would like recognition in the book. 

This cook book will be geared toward wild game (Deer, Turkey, Duck, Hog, Fish, Shrimp) basically anything you eat thats not bought from a store, but we will also include other recipes. 


Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is an example of the format the recipes will be in:


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

sweet Kyle ill find some recipes and shoot to you!


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Jonathan (SouthAlabamaSlayer)!!!


C'mon guys help me get this thing going! I know you fools can cook!!!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

CootCommander said:


> Thanks Jonathan (SouthAlabamaSlayer)!!!
> 
> 
> C'mon guys help me get this thing going! I know you fools can cook!!!


If not, ur wife can :thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

*Alligator Beignets(fitters)*

*1 egg beaten*
*1 lb chopped cooked gator meat(I cooked mine just before mixing)*
*4 green onions chopped*
*1/2 tsp salt*
*1/2 tsp cayenne pepper*
*1.5 tsp melted butter*
*1/3 cup flour*

*After cooking gator meat mix all the above in a bowl until combined completely. Heat oil in a skillet deep enough to fry beignets. With a table spoon scoop up the mix and ease into hot oil one spoon full at a time. Skillet should hold four or five without them touching. Fry to a golden brown on both sides.*

*Dipping sauce*

*3/4 cup mayo*
*1/2 cup ketchup*
*1/4 tsp prepared horseradish*

*Blend the ingredients and add hot sauce to taste. *

*Mustard Based BBQ Sauce*
*2/3 Cup Yellow Mustard*
*1/2 Cup Sugar (regular granulated)*
*1/4/ Cup Brown Sugar*
*1 Cup Cider Vinegar*
*2 Tbsp Chili Powder*
*1 Tsp Black Pepper*
*1 Tsp White Pepper*
*1/4/ Tsp Cayenne Pepper*
*5 Drops Tabasco Sauce*
*1/2 Tsp Soy Sauce*
*2 Tbsp Butter*

*Mix all but Soy Sauce and Butter in a Sauce Pan and simmer for 15 minutes.NOTE: Fumes will take your breath so be careful breathing this stuff. Stir in Soy Sauce and Butter after simmering 15 minutes is complete.*

*Steak Marinade*
*For one steak*

*2 Tablespoons Olive Oil*
*1 Tablespoon Soy Sauce*
*2 Teaspoons Montreal Steak Seasoning*
*1 Teaspoon Espresso( or really fine ground coffee)*
*Mix all ingredients well and pour over and rub onto both sides of steak. Let sit and rest for at least 2 hours.*


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds delicious! Thank you very much!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

CootCommander, feel free to use my King mackerel west indies salad recipe i posted on here 2-3 days ago.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Jonathan!


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Over 100 recipes are in, but we still need more. Thanks to those that have already contributed!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

a big thanks to all contributors....... keep um coming!

certainly appreciate you coot


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok guys I've added a few more ways to add recipes and we are now ready to take preorders at a price of $10. The books will be sold for $12 once they are published. All of the proceeds will help us help some very deserving individuals.


To add recipes you may:

Post them on this thread

PM them to me

E-mail them to [email protected] 

Enter them yourselves with the info below

http://www.typensave.com/get-started/

Login: SOH
Password: turkey


To preorder a book please PM and I will be in contact for your info as well as payment. 




Thank you all for your support,
Kyle


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

:whistling::thumbup::whistling:


----------

